
9 Tips to Contact VCs If You Don't Have Friends in VC - decodingvc
https://medium.com/point-nine-news/9-tips-to-cold-call-vcs-like-a-pro-ffa58f5edd8c
======
PaulHoule
The principal of respecting junior people that they send you is a big one in
business. Being rude to the maid or anyone else is a classic mistake in job
interviewing. If you are going for the C-Suite you will need to be smooth and
get along with all sorts of people, really leave them with the feeling that
you care about them and that you hear them, so you'd better get started now.

